# Golf Monthly V Golf Days UK



## jchubs (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all,

Before this gets shot down, I have permission from Mike H to post this:

As some if you know, we run three amateur tours - Norfolk, Essex and Surrey.
Recently, we had a Ryder cup style match against another amateur tour outfit, Golfing Days at De Vere Belton Woods - some may have seen the review posted on here a few weeks back! 
Anyway, we want to arrange another team golf competition and would like to invite the forum to put together a team to take on Team GDUK! 

This is a fantastic format of golf, fourballs on the Sunday and singles matchplay on the Monday, something us regular golfers  don't often get the opportunity to play!

I am thinking of a date in late September and at a venue to be decided.

All we need at the moment is to see if there is sufficient interest from the forum and ideally someone to take the role of captain to gather your team of 12 together! We will then devise the package and venue for those interested to consider!

Look forward to your responses and whether a team from the forum would like to take on team Golf Days UK!


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

sounds like a great day could be instore, but just a warning I am taking 44 golfers from here to Woburn on 25th and 27th of September so the timing may be an issue


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



full_throttle said:



			sounds like a great day could be instore, but just a warning I am taking 44 golfers from here to Woburn on 25th and 27th of September so the timing may be an issue
		
Click to expand...

and the Ping Pro Am has just occured on 1st Oct plus HFH day its a busy time


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Well there are still another 28 days in September to choose from and many more than 44 members who look in and contribute to the forum who can't can't attend Woburn for various reasons, so for those reasons, I'm in, if available on the day that gets chosen that is :thup:

If the organising is anything like how they run their Surrey Tour days, it will be an excellent event 

I think the area you choose to hold it in will be critical to the response you'll get.


----------



## Crow (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Fish said:



			Well there are still another 28 days in September to choose from and many more than 44 members who look in and contribute to the forum who can't can't attend Woburn for various reasons, so for those reasons, I'm in, if available on the day that gets chosen that is :thup:

If the organising is anything like how they run their Surrey Tour days, it will be an excellent event 

I think the area you choose to hold it in will be critical to the response you'll get.
		
Click to expand...

+1, comes down to actual day and where it is, until we know that it's hard to commit.


----------



## jchubs (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Hi Guys, 

Thank you for posting so far which is good as it shows a bit of interest!

Having seen what is posted above, I think we are going to aim for the 6th/7th or 13th/14th October 2013. This is a Sunday/Monday deal and I will now start looking into a suitable venue.

The approximate cost will be around the Â£120pp mark to include two rounds, accommodation, dinner and breakfast, depending on the venue. We are a golf tour operator so I know we will secure a good deal for everyone. We will arrange a trophy to play for also!

When I put the package together, I will do two options, one with a Nike team shirt and one without - ideally team GM will all wear the team shirts to make it a real 'team' atmosphere! But this will be an option and you guys can decide what you want to do.

Some of you may have seen the review from before and Team GDUK is sponsored by Loudmouth Golf and as such we have some amazing outfits that will be on display in our team! 

Here is a picture of our winning team at Belton Woods a few weeks back...


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Well the 6th/7th is out for me as I will be defending my trophy at West Hill for the Help for Heroes day.

The 13th/14th is good to go though, dependent on the area? :thup:


----------



## jchubs (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Fish said:



			Well the 6th/7th is out for me as I will be defending my trophy at West Hill for the Help for Heroes day.

The 13th/14th is good to go though, dependent on the area? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you putting yourself forward as GM team captain Fish!?

Probably looking at the following options:

The Oxfordshire
Forest of Arden
St Pierre
Carden Park
Mottram Hall
Abbotsley

These are potential and I will start to build the package and I think we will aim for the 13th/14th October depending on what is available.


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



jchubs said:



			Are you putting yourself forward as GM team captain Fish!?

Probably looking at the following options:

The Oxfordshire
Forest of Arden
St Pierre
Carden Park
Mottram Hall
Abbotsley

These are potential and I will start to build the package and I think we will aim for the 13th/14th October depending on what is available.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind stepping up to the plate :thup:

Let me do some research on those courses, I know of most of them but I want to look at who's going where and when before the date as that could be a defining point in putting a decent team together.  Personally I'm swayed towards Mottram Hall as I don't think many NW/NE guys (& gals) are attending Woburn or H4H's so that location could create more interest.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Fish said:



			Well the 6th/7th is out for me as I will be defending my trophy at West Hill for the Help for Heroes day.

The 13th/14th is good to go though, dependent on the area? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You can't be very confident if you're building yourself a replica!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



therod said:



			You can't be very confident if you're building yourself a replica!!

Click to expand...

I'd have to win it 10 times to keep it, is that a reality :mmm:

Happy to have had my name on it first, if I can get it on there again, even better :thup:


----------



## Val (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Mottram Hall on they dates interest me for sure, thought it would be Sat/Sun though?


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

OK, I'm going to start a running list of those interested in Mottram Hall as I think with everything that has been going on down sarf we should be able to get a good representation from the northern side of the country for this.

A fuller detailed package will be announced at a further time but for now the rough outline will be.

13th/14th October 2013

The approximate cost will be around the Â£120pp to include two (2) rounds of golf at Mottram Hall, overnight accommodation, dinner and breakfast. 

There will also be a trophy to play for :thup:

Please show your interest even if you cannot full confirm 100% at this time, thank you.

Fish
Valentino


----------



## gjbike (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Could be up for this as I will be on rest days will have to check with HID first won't see Julie until tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



gjbike said:



			Could be up for this as I will be on rest days will have to check with HID first won't see Julie until tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

OK Graham, as I've said, just gaining interest at present without full commitment.

*Fish
Valentino 
gjbike*


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

I fancy this Robin, I reckon it could be a good meet with all 12 staying onsite.  I'll have to see how the land lies with the Missus though with it being a few weeks after the York trip. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Qwerty said:



			I fancy this Robin, I reckon it could be a good meet with all 12 staying onsite.  I'll have to see how the land lies with the Missus though with it being a few weeks after the York trip. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

A bit similar for me. No premiership matches that weekend so should be ok for both days, but I would travel over each day.

I understand if you give a priority to people staying over, but if you need someone to step in for one or even both days, defo interested at the mo,Cap'n.


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

I agree Dave, with everyone on site its what makes a good meet.

OK guys, keep 'em comin'

*Fish
Valentino
gjbike
Qwerty
Liverbirdie*


----------



## Birchy (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Go on then Fish stick me down as a possible :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

I want to keep the names coming even if they well exceed the 12 required please as there will always be drop outs and last minute hiccups.

*Fish
Valentino
gjbike
Qwerty
Liverbirdie
Birchy*


----------



## jchubs (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Ok gents...

I have spoken with Mottram this morning and have come up with the following:

Sunday 13th October - Monday 14th October 2013.
One night stay sharing twin rooms (singles available with supplement!)
Two rounds of golf
Dinner and breakfast
Bacon Rolls and drink on arrival

Looking at Sunday tee times around 12:00 (fourball betterball matchplay) and Monday around 08:30 (singles matchplay)

Cost would be Â£102pp or if team GM want us to arrange your team shirts (Nike) then Â£122pp.

This includes the trophy that the winning team can keep...

What is everyone's thoughts on this one....


----------



## Fish (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



jchubs said:



			Ok gents...

I have spoken with Mottram this morning and have come up with the following:

Sunday 13th October - Monday 14th October 2013.
One night stay sharing twin rooms (singles available with supplement!)
Two rounds of golf
Dinner and breakfast
Bacon Rolls and drink on arrival

Looking at Sunday tee times around 12:00 (fourball betterball matchplay) and Monday around 08:30 (singles matchplay)

Cost would be Â£102pp or if team GM want us to arrange your team shirts (Nike) then Â£122pp.

This includes the trophy that the winning team can keep...

What is everyone's thoughts on this one....
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Ben, good that's its slightly cheaper, always helps :clap:

The times are good for those of us that will be travelling, late enough Sunday without too much of an early start and early enough Monday to get back at a sensible time. 

Leave the shirts with me, I'll sort those out once I know my team :thup:


----------



## jchubs (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Fish said:



			Cheers Ben, good that's its slightly cheaper, always helps :clap:

The times are good for those of us that will be travelling, late enough Sunday without too much of an early start and early enough Monday to get back at a sensible time. 

Leave the shirts with me, I'll sort those out once I know my team :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sure... I will start rolling it out this end today...

Bring it on team GM! Team GDUK is unbeaten (well after one game!)


----------



## Fish (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

**Update**

To clarify.

Please add your interest to represent Golf Monthly against Golf Days UK at Mottram Hall (Cheshire) on Sunday 13th October - Monday 14th October 2013.

12 man team but please continue to state your interest, the more the merrier.

One night stay sharing twin rooms (singles available with supplement!)
Two rounds of golf
Dinner and breakfast
Bacon Rolls and drink on arrival

Format Sunday will be 4-ball Betterball with a tee time around 12noon and Singles Matchplay on Monday with tee times around 08.30hrs.

Cost will be Â£102pp

*Fish
Valentino
gjbike
Qwerty
Liverbirdie
Birchy*


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

I have been following this post and I really just feel sorry for Team GDUK... talk about walk into the lions den...


ROARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....


----------



## Fish (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Alex1975 said:



			I have been following this post and I really just feel sorry for Team GDUK... talk about walk into the lions den...


ROARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....
		
Click to expand...

Lions don't need to Roar Alex, our presence alone will be enough


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Come on people, this is a very nice course and its excellent value for everything on offer over 2 days whether you stay overnight or not.  Open to everyone on the forum so lets put a team together and beat these guys from Golf Days UK 


**Could a mod change the title/header to "Golf Monthly V Golf Days UK" please :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Yes...  Robin....  I can make this


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



jchubs said:



			Sure... I will start rolling it out this end today...

Bring it on team GM! Team GDUK is unbeaten (well after one game!)
		
Click to expand...

Team GM have yet to win a game so they have their backs to wall before they swing a club, I am sure team GM Scotland & Team GM England both got whitewashed against HDID. Come on now team GM go for it a bit of team bonding should help and am sure Fish can whip you all into shape:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Please add your interest to represent Golf Monthly against Golf Days UK at Mottram Hall (Cheshire) on Sunday 13th October - Monday 14th October 2013.

12 man team but please continue to state your interest, the more the merrier.

One night stay sharing twin rooms (singles available with supplement!)
Two rounds of golf
Dinner and breakfast
Bacon Rolls and drink on arrival

Format Sunday will be 4-ball Betterball with a tee time around 12noon and Singles Matchplay on Monday with tee times around 08.30hrs.

Cost will be Â£102pp

*Fish
Valentino
gjbike
Qwerty
Liverbirdie
Birchy
2blue*


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Fish said:



			Please add your interest to represent Golf Monthly against Golf Days UK at Mottram Hall (Cheshire) on Sunday 13th October - Monday 14th October 2013.

12 man team but please continue to state your interest, the more the merrier.

One night stay sharing twin rooms (singles available with supplement!)
Two rounds of golf
Dinner and breakfast
Bacon Rolls and drink on arrival

Format Sunday will be 4-ball Betterball with a tee time around 12noon and Singles Matchplay on Monday with tee times around 08.30hrs.

Cost will be Â£102pp

*Fish
Valentino
gjbike
Qwerty
Liverbirdie
Birchy
2blue*

Click to expand...

Bump.........

Come on guys help out Robin & Team GM, Your Forum Needs You:thup:


----------



## quinn (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Bomber69 said:



			Bump.........

Come on guys help out Robin & Team GM, Your Forum Needs You:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Would have played but im playing the vale that weekend...come on lads get your names down.


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

This is stuttering a bit people, come on, lets be avin' you :swing:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Robin, its a good idea and sounds a good day but for me to make that tee time I would need to leave at stupid in the morning which would make it too long a day to then play 18 holes.
I'm pretty sure others will be taking that in to consideration aswell.
Pity as its on my birthday.


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



GreiginFife said:



			Robin, its a good idea and sounds a good day but for me to make that tee time I would need to leave at stupid in the morning which would make it too long a day to then play 18 holes.
I'm pretty sure others will be taking that in to consideration aswell.
Pity as its on my birthday.
		
Click to expand...

With the exception of our Scottish friends, I really expected a bigger response from some of the more northern forum members as their always harping on how things are always down saarf.

Well here you go, this is in the North so lets be havin' you


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Fish said:



			With the exception of our Scottish friends, I really expected a bigger response from some of the more northern forum members as their always harping on how things are always down saarf.

Well here you go, this is in the North so lets be havin' you 

Click to expand...

Is right, call to arms Northern legions........


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Im a possible


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Scouser said:



			Im a possible
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, there goes the win.










Unless we feed him.................:whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Liverbirdie said:



			Unless we feed him.................:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Im only a possible because there is a breakfast mentioned


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Scouser said:



			Im only a possible because there is a breakfast mentioned
		
Click to expand...

Oh! On the golf course you normally make a dog's dinner of everything.:rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

:temper:

troll!


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Teachers half terms the week after.... Sorry


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Scouser said:



			:temper:

troll!
		
Click to expand...

Aah, sorry sausage.

Come along and you can by my pardner, we'll take all comers.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Liverbirdie said:



			sausage.
		
Click to expand...

Food


----------



## 2blue (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

So... not that many more Northern punters....  cum'on you guys:fore:


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Please add your interest to represent Golf Monthly against Golf Days UK at Mottram Hall (Cheshire) on Sunday 13th October - Monday 14th October 2013.

12 man team but please continue to state your interest, the more the merrier :thup:

Excellent value for this itinerary

Bacon Roll and drink on arrival
18 Holes on the championship course
Dinner
1 (one) night stay in a twin room at the De Vere Mottram Hall Golf Club
Breakfast
18 holes of golf on the championship course

Only Â£102.00pp


Format Sunday will be 4-ball Betterball with a tee time around 12noon followed by a Singles Matchplay on Monday with tee times around 08.30hrs. This is excellent timing as it allows those wishing to travel plenty of time, un-rushed, to get their and a comfortable time on the Monday morning to return home at a decent time.

I'm only hearing excellent things about this course and venue.

The De Vere Mottram Hall is a golfing paradise! 

The facility boasts an 18 hole Championship, par 72 parkland/woodland course that opened in 1991. The layout was designed by former PGA Captain and Ryder Cup player Dave Thomas, the renowned architect of world famous layouts such as the Brabazon at The Belfry and Slaley Hall in Northumberland.

The golf course is well established and has matured fully since opening. The front nine is set in attractive parkland, whilst the back nine weaves its way through more demanding woodland, representing a challenge for all standards of golfer. Stretching to over 7,000 yards from the Championship tees, the golf course has staged a host of PGA professional events, and also the Kelloggâ€™s Ladies British Masters in 2000 and 2001 â€“ won by Solheim Cup stalwarts Trish Johnson and Paula Marti. The golf course is sand based and drains well.

Please continue to state your interest in representing Golf Monthly at this great event.

*Fish
Valentino
gjbike
Qwerty
Liverbirdie
Birchy
2blue
Scouser*


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Where are all the northern based golfers who complain about nothing in their area for them to get involved with? Great value at Â£102 for two days of competitive golf in your area and you aren't getting involved.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



ColchesterFC said:



			Where are all the northern based golfers who complain about nothing in their area for them to get involved with? Great value at Â£102 for two days of competitive golf in your area and you aren't getting involved.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what you class as "northern based". Manchester isn't exactly prime locale for someone based in the North North. 
I said to Robin that this was a good idea but the tee time means an early set-off, long drive to then plat 18 holes. Just doesn't work.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



GreiginFife said:



			Depends on what you class as "northern based". Manchester isn't exactly prime locale for someone based in the North North. 
I said to Robin that this was a good idea but the tee time means an early set-off, long drive to then plat 18 holes. Just doesn't work.
		
Click to expand...

Drive down the day before. Night in a cheap B+B for Â£20 per head. Even with the exchange rate between the Scottish pound and the English pound you're still only looking at Â£130 per person for a couple of cracking days of competitive golf.


----------



## Val (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



ColchesterFC said:



			Drive down the day before. Night in a cheap B+B for Â£20 per head. Even with the exchange rate between the Scottish pound and the English pound you're still only looking at Â£130 per person for a couple of cracking days of competitive golf.
		
Click to expand...

Did it ever occur to you that the folk who have said they would play are from the north?

And as you suggest about travelling the night before, I don't see any southerners names there.

If your going to be smart, at least do your homework and be consistent.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



ColchesterFC said:



			Where are all the northern based golfers who complain about nothing in their area for them to get involved with? Great value at Â£102 for two days of competitive golf in your area and you aren't getting involved.
		
Click to expand...

According to google maps its 3 hrs 57 from Colchester and the exact same from Edinburgh just as an example. Hardly fair to give northern UK golfers the bird without doing the same for people from the south. Its a bit unfair to bait anyone for not wanting to do a 4 hour maybe more trip each way for a golf do.

If people can come and find the trip appealing enough they will do, its that simple for any golf meet/gathering/trip etc.


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

This bickering stops now, thank you :angry:

I'm not sure how its looking for Golf Days UK but we have definitely stuttered. Come on peeps, lets have a few more, I have asked about golf only if you live on the doorstep but apparently its still a good deal as the food would still be available, so you don't have to stop-over if the wifey won't let you 

Lets get this to 12 please :thup:

*Fish
Valentino
gjbike
Qwerty
Liverbirdie
Birchy
2blue
Scouser *


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Valentino said:



			Did it ever occur to you that the folk who have said they would play are from the north?
And as you suggest about travelling the night before, I don't see any southerners names there.
If your going to be smart, at least do your homework and be consistent.
		
Click to expand...

I had assumed that most if not all of those with their names down were based in the north. My comment was a direct response to a previous post from someone in Scotland talking about travelling distances. 

But I do accept your point. Come on southern golfers get your names down. Make a three day trip out of it and stop for a practice round somewhere around Birmingham/Nottingham on the way up on the Saturday, cheap B+B overnight and then on to Mottram Hall for the Sunday.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



ColchesterFC said:



			Drive down the day before. Night in a cheap B+B for Â£20 per head. Even with the exchange rate between the Scottish pound and the English pound you're still only looking at Â£130 per person for a couple of cracking days of competitive golf.
		
Click to expand...

Notwithstanding that I have a family and a job... Can't all just disappear for what would be 3 days whenever we feel like it.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

As well as all that.....  it's tough up-Narth yer narse.... perhaps too tough for some to meet us half-ways.
Even though, of course, you are extremely welcome


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



GreiginFife said:



			Notwithstanding that I have a family and a job... Can't all just disappear for what would be 3 days whenever we feel like it.
		
Click to expand...

Fish, Just a thought about sharing or does it have to be the same individuals on both days?

GreiginFife,  If you were interested and wanted to the stay over how about I play the sunday and you drive down sunday afternoon (nice leisurely drive), stay the night, play Monday and then head home?

Fish, I may be able to wangle the Monday away from work however will not know closer to the time, but would certainly be happy to commit for the Sunday and then let someone drive down and use the accommodation offer along with playing on the Monday


----------



## Val (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Robin, it looks like this is dead in the water for twelve people, is this going ahead or are we knocking it on the head?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Valentino said:



			Robin, it looks like this is dead in the water for twelve people, is this going ahead or are we knocking it on the head?
		
Click to expand...

Come on chaps - is there anyone who can play one of the days even , we may be able to get some of the shiftworkers to play on the Monday?


----------



## 2blue (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Yeah.... its not looking good for this one. In fact it seems to be getting increasingly difficult to get folk to commit to meets....  sign of the hard times perhaps. GM is a big forum but seems to still have only a relatively small band of 'active' guys.
Would it work if we had 'friends of' as well??


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem if someone played on the Sunday with another person taking their place on the Monday and split the costs accordingly to who stayed over etc.

If that's a bit more attractive then lets see a reaction 

*Fish
Valentino
gjbike
Qwerty
Liverbirdie
Birchy
2blue
Scouser *


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Well this is looking more and more like a damp squid   Not even with the offer of splitting the days between 2 players has increased a single further player so as far as this venue is concerned, its a non-starter.

I specifically went for the more northern of the courses believing that it would get a decent reaction, especially when all you hear is "down sarf again" etc but unfortunately the uptake on this thought process has failed miserably.

I'm not sure if its still on for an 8 versus 8, Golfing Days will have to answer that but in case it is, can the 7 other names please confirm their availability still.

If their are further drop-outs from the 7 names already then possibly a change of venue, even at this late stage may yield 12 names?  I don't know TBH but the furthest south course is The Oxfordshire but I feel I'm clutching at straws.

Opinions please or is this ready for room 101?


----------



## Birchy (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

I think its looking a damp squid mate. Theres a lot of people on here who love golf and talk about it but theres not that many looking to go to meets etc unfortunately unless GM organise it imo.

Its not just this meet, everything on here is struggling to get decent numbers at the moment from what I can see.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

allow me to clarify my position having had a say. This event takes place on my birthday and was problematic for me due to the time of having to set off then play a full 18. As I had said I wouldn't then be attending due to that fact, my wife organised something for me (what I don't know yet), this was before the concept of splitting the days was mooted and therefore, while a good idea and a welcome suggestion, came too late for me to then cancel on a surprise that the wife has organised. 
While I love my golf, there are certain things on my person that I love even more and would much like them to remain on my person.


----------



## Val (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Birchy said:



			I think its looking a damp squid mate. Theres a lot of people on here who love golf and talk about it but theres not that many looking to go to meets etc unfortunately unless GM organise it imo.

Its not just this meet, everything on here is struggling to get decent numbers at the moment from what I can see.
		
Click to expand...

Have to say I agree with this totally, maybe it's the Monday thats the issue more than anything else


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Had I not been away with work on the dates concerned, I'd have definitely registered an interest at least. 

Sorry.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Valentino said:



			Have to say I agree with this totally, maybe it's the Monday thats the issue more than anything else
		
Click to expand...

TBH I don't think GM has got over both the whoopings they received both North & south of the border from the "Golfers" over on HDID both matches were a whitewash and not even a single, sorry half point was obtained for Team GM. This must have a bearing on any other team matches that GM consider playing in and hence the reason you can't get a team together Robin. It's a shame really if you ask me


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

To be honest, I didn't think it was north enough to catch the interest of any Scottish members so thank you for your comments but I did think it would get some interest from the general North (Heartlands), North Midlands and possible North East areas but hey ho.


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Bomber69 said:



			TBH I don't think GM has got over both the whoopings they received both North & south of the border from the "Golfers" over on HDID both matches were a whitewash and not even a single, sorry half point was obtained for Team GM. This must have a bearing on any other team matches that GM consider playing in and hence the reason you can't get a team together Robin. It's a shame really if you ask me

Click to expand...

You really should sell your clubs and buy the latest exploits of J. R Hartleys Fly fishing adventures.  

Further more, the English silverware is currently sitting in the home of a GM member but not much of that was aired on HDID although if the roles were reversed, I'm sure it would have been mentioned at every opportunity everywhere unlike the gracious way the winning pair have conducted themselves on here.

Your the noisy neighbours when it suits you but your 1 trophy short currently and the time will come when the GM Scottish contingent will have that also


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Fish said:



			You really should sell your clubs and buy the latest exploits of J. R Hartleys Fly fishing adventures.  

Further more, the English silverware is currently sitting in the home of a GM member but not much of that was aired on HDID although if the roles were reversed, I'm sure it would have been mentioned at every opportunity everywhere unlike the gracious way the winning pair have conducted themselves on here.

Your the noisy neighbours when it suits you but your 1 trophy short currently and the time will come when the GM Scottish contingent will have that also 

Click to expand...

I await that day:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Fish, Just read this thread. I am interested at doing this. If you do change venues for whatever reason I can do north or south. PM me if you want.


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

*Fish
Valentino
gjbike
Qwerty
Liverbirdie
Birchy
2blue
Scouser 
Lincoln Quaker*

Hmm, only 3 names to go, this could well yet happen :smirk:


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Think I can make this, just need to confirm I'm off that week.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Farneyman said:



			Think I can make this, just need to confirm I'm off that week.
		
Click to expand...

Hey...  good on yer.... surely you can get someone to share that longish journey South??


----------



## Slicer30 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Right - I might be able to make this - will discuss with HID tonight.

P.S - I had to get to the bottom of the thread to confirm the dates etc.  Could explain why the uptake is bad - might be an idea to put the Dates for this meet in the title


----------



## Fish (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Please add your interest to represent Golf Monthly against Golf Days UK at Mottram Hall (Cheshire) on *Sunday 13th October - Monday 14th October 2013.*

12 man team but please continue to state your interest, the more the merrier

Excellent value for this itinerary

Bacon Roll and drink on arrival
18 Holes on the championship course
Dinner
1 (one) night stay in a twin room at the De Vere Mottram Hall Golf Club
Breakfast
18 holes of golf on the championship course

Only Â£102.00pp


Format Sunday will be 4-ball Betterball with a tee time around 12noon followed by a Singles Matchplay on Monday with tee times around 08.30hrs. This is excellent timing as it allows those wishing to travel plenty of time, un-rushed, to get their and a comfortable time on the Monday morning to return home at a decent time.

I'm only hearing excellent things about this course and venue.

The De Vere Mottram Hall is a golfing paradise!

The facility boasts an 18 hole Championship, par 72 parkland/woodland course that opened in 1991. The layout was designed by former PGA Captain and Ryder Cup player Dave Thomas, the renowned architect of world famous layouts such as the Brabazon at The Belfry and Slaley Hall in Northumberland.

The golf course is well established and has matured fully since opening. The front nine is set in attractive parkland, whilst the back nine weaves its way through more demanding woodland, representing a challenge for all standards of golfer. Stretching to over 7,000 yards from the Championship tees, the golf course has staged a host of PGA professional events, and also the Kelloggâ€™s Ladies British Masters in 2000 and 2001 â€“ won by Solheim Cup stalwarts Trish Johnson and Paula Marti. The golf course is sand based and drains well.

Please continue to state your interest in representing Golf Monthly at this great event.

*1/* *Fish
2/ Valentino
3/ gjbike
4/ Qwerty
5/ Liverbirdie
6/ Birchy
7/ 2blue
8/ Scouser
9/ Lincoln Quaker*
*10/* *Farneyman* TBC
*11/* *Slicer30* TBC


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Robin, if you are still short i will try and get the night off work,


----------



## Fish (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

We have 12 :whoo:

*1/ Fish
2/ Valentino
3/ gjbike
4/ Qwerty
5/ Liverbirdie
6/ Birchy
7/ 2blue
8/ Scouser
9/ Lincoln Quaker*
*10/ Farneyman *TBC
*11/ Slicer30* TBC
*12/ Full_Throttle* TBC

Anyone else still interested, although at face value we now have a team of 12, please state your interest as situations do arise and to have some reserves would be good.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Please add your interest to represent *Golf Monthly* against Golf Days UK at Mottram Hall (Cheshire) on Sunday 13th October - Monday 14th October 2013.

12 man team but please continue to state your interest, the more the merrier

Excellent value for this itinerary

Bacon Roll and drink on arrival
18 Holes on the championship course
Dinner
1 (one) night stay in a twin room at the De Vere Mottram Hall Golf Club
Breakfast
18 holes of golf on the championship course

Only Â£102.00pp


Format Sunday will be 4-ball Betterball with a tee time around 12noon followed by a Singles Matchplay on Monday with tee times around 08.30hrs. This is excellent timing as it allows those wishing to travel plenty of time, un-rushed, to get their and a comfortable time on the Monday morning to return home at a decent time.

I'm only hearing excellent things about this course and venue.

The De Vere Mottram Hall is a golfing paradise!

The facility boasts an 18 hole Championship, par 72 parkland/woodland course that opened in 1991. The layout was designed by former PGA Captain and Ryder Cup player Dave Thomas, the renowned architect of world famous layouts such as the Brabazon at The Belfry and Slaley Hall in Northumberland.

The golf course is well established and has matured fully since opening. The front nine is set in attractive parkland, whilst the back nine weaves its way through more demanding woodland, representing a challenge for all standards of golfer. Stretching to over 7,000 yards from the Championship tees, the golf course has staged a host of PGA professional events, and also the Kelloggâ€™s Ladies British Masters in 2000 and 2001 â€“ won by Solheim Cup stalwarts Trish Johnson and Paula Marti. The golf course is sand based and drains well.

Please continue to state your interest in representing Golf Monthly at this great event.

*Team*

*1/ Fish
2/ Valentino
3/ gjbike
4/ Qwerty
5/ Liverbirdie
6/ Birchy
7/ 2blue
8/ Scouser
9/ Lincoln Quaker
10/ Farneyman TBC
11/ Slicer30 TBC
12/ Full_Throttle TBC*

*Reserves:*

1/ *golfandmore*


From struggling at one point to now having reserves :thup:


----------



## Slicer30 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Alas - the lady hath spoken. After some debate this looked like a go-er but its a bit too far north to be a halfway house for us on our way to holyhead.  She also not keen on 2 straight days of golf as I plan to play golf when I get to Dublin!

She did suggest bringing the mother in law - which ended the discussion completely 

good luck Gents


----------



## Fish (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

*Team*

*1/ Fish
2/ Valentino
3/ gjbike
4/ Qwerty
5/ Liverbirdie
6/ Birchy
7/ 2blue
8/ Scouser
9/ Lincoln Quaker
10/ Farneyman TBC
11/ Full_Throttle TBC
12/ golfandmore TBC*

*Reserves:*


----------



## 2blue (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Fish said:



			You really should sell your clubs and buy the latest exploits of J. R Hartleys Fly fishing adventures.  

Further more, the English silverware is currently sitting in the home of a GM member but not much of that was aired on HDID although if the roles were reversed, I'm sure it would have been mentioned at every opportunity everywhere unlike the gracious way the winning pair have conducted themselves on here.

Your the noisy neighbours when it suits you but your 1 trophy short currently and the time will come when the GM Scottish contingent will have that also 

Click to expand...

Dinna go winding up the Scots too much, Robin....  they're coming down to play our 3rd team next Wed & try to pinch turf & posts again...  fine chance.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Fish, just to confirm I'm still ok, and give it a bump.

Podgster, will your mate tankieJohn share it with you?


----------



## Fish (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Well after all our hard work getting a team together, Golf Days UK have pulled out!  Just back from a week break down at Cooden and have received this PM.

"_We have now decided to withdraw from the proposed game as I don't think I could get enough people to travel that far North - I wasn't aware how far it was and as all our business is Southern based I don't think I will get the interest to get people to travel that far.

Maybe another time we can look at a Southern based venture to see where we go from there... _"


So gentlemen, thank you to everyone who committed to this but through no fault of ours or the efforts made to get our team together, its cancelled


----------



## Birchy (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

I thought they had gone a bit quiet.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Bok, bok - Chickens!

They wouldn't have been able to acclimatise, so pulled out I reckon. They wouldn't have been able to put up with having gravy on everything, having a decent pint served with a head on it and more.

Surely, they could havebrought their own cooks, and done some high altitude training a week before.

Sad though, thanks for all the effort Robin, shame about it not getting followed through by them, now that we had put a team together. Why are most southerners crap when it comes to geography north of the Watford gap, didn't they google map it first, surely they know where Manchester is?


----------



## 2blue (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Fish said:



			Well after all our hard work getting a team together, Golf Days UK have pulled out!  Just back from a week break down at Cooden and have received this PM.

"_We have now decided to withdraw from the proposed game as I don't think I could get enough people to travel that far North - I wasn't aware how far it was and as all our business is Southern based I don't think I will get the interest to get people to travel that far.
Maybe another time we can look at a Southern based venture to see where we go from there... _"


So gentlemen, thank you to everyone who committed to this but through no fault of ours or the efforts made to get our team together, its cancelled 

Click to expand...

GOLF DAYS *UK* Is southern based, and seems they want to stay that way....  very misleading title then.
Very poor do from them..  after Robin's efforts


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



2blue said:



			GOLF DAYS *UK* Is southern based, and seems they want to stay that way....  very misleading title then.
Very poor do from them..  after Robin's efforts
		
Click to expand...

Agreed very poor. Manchester isn't that far up north! Pathetic really.


----------



## Val (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Shocking behaviour I have to say, they came on and touted for the game.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Liverbirdie said:



			Bok, bok - Chickens!

They wouldn't have been able to acclimatise, so pulled out I reckon. They wouldn't have been able to put up with having gravy on everything, having a decent pint served with a head on it and more.

Surely, they could havebrought their own cooks, and done some high altitude training a week before.

Sad though, thanks for all the effort Robin, shame about it not getting followed through by them, now that we had put a team together. Why are most southerners crap when it comes to geography north of the Watford gap, didn't they google map it first, surely they know where Manchester is?
		
Click to expand...

Most of them are Utd fans, so should know..... 

As a Utd fan, I apologise now, but couldn't resist.... :whoo:


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Shame as just got word I could have made it.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Can you not still take advantage of the offer that golf days had secured and make it a forum meet?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



Karl102 said:



			Most of them are Utd fans, so should know..... 

As a Utd fan, I apologise now, but couldn't resist.... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I could say the obvious about most Man U fans not knowing where Lou Macari's chippy is, but that would be a cheap shot.......

Oh bugger, I have.


----------



## jchubs (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Hi gents, 

Having read your comments and thoughts on our reason to withdraw, I thought it would be good for me to come on here and explain our reasons for having to withdraw from this event.

I can only put my hands up and apologise for the fact that I didn't look at how far North Mottram Hall is from our bases of our tours (Norfolk, Essex and Surrey). It was only recently when we went to Mottram on a site visit that I realised it was a good 4.5 hours drive from our base here in Norwich and for the Surrey guys it would be a lot more. Mottram is fantastic by the way, superb hotel and great golf course!

Once I had put the idea out to our clients, the majority had come back to me saying they would love to but can't justify driving to Manchester for one night away. Again, this is my fault.

So I thought it would only be best to withdraw as I could not guarantee a team together and without a full team it would have been a non starter and I didn't want to leave it until nearer the date as to give people plenty of time change plans etc.

If it had been a Southern based event - say no more further North than Birmingham, this would have been a definite goer and would have been a fantastic event!

Apologies again, I know some of you a very disappointed by this and I would like to take this opportunity to thank Robin for his efforts. 

Should you wish to change venues, then we could look at something on the same dates?

All the best, 

Ben


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*



jchubs said:



			Hi gents, 

Having read your comments and thoughts on our reason to withdraw, I thought it would be good for me to come on here and explain our reasons for having to withdraw from this event.

I can only put my hands up and apologise for the fact that I didn't look at how far North Mottram Hall is from our bases of our tours (Norfolk, Essex and Surrey). It was only recently when we went to Mottram on a site visit that I realised it was a good 4.5 hours drive from our base here in Norwich and for the Surrey guys it would be a lot more. Mottram is fantastic by the way, superb hotel and great golf course!

Once I had put the idea out to our clients, the majority had come back to me saying they would love to but can't justify driving to Manchester for one night away. Again, this is my fault.

So I thought it would only be best to withdraw as I could not guarantee a team together and without a full team it would have been a non starter and I didn't want to leave it until nearer the date as to give people plenty of time change plans etc.

If it had been a Southern based event - say no more further North than Birmingham, this would have been a definite goer and would have been a fantastic event!

Apologies again, I know some of you a very disappointed by this and I would like to take this opportunity to thank Robin for his efforts. 

Should you wish to change venues, then we could look at something on the same dates?

All the best, 

Ben
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ben, fair play, you could have swept this under the carpet, but at least you come on here and stated your case.

I think your guys should have looked into it more before offering the match, but there you go.

I think what would be fair is to give Robin some sort of voucher or deal, or a nice freebie at one of your meets. I know from experience that to organise something like this costs lots of time, effort and also an outlay, as making phone calls etc aren't free. I'm sure Robin would not expect this, but I do think it would be a good gesture.

LB


----------



## Val (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Team Golf against Golf Days UK*

Well said Pete,

Fair play Ben but remember the Uk does exist north of Birmingham.


----------

